# Alabama Buck Hunters is looking for a few good members



## humblehunter22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Alabama Buck Hunters has a few more spots open for the upcoming season. In total the property is 1100 acres comprised of pines mixed with hardwood bottoms running through as well with a few streams throughout the property. The land has plenty of deer, Turkey and hogs to hunt as well with some dove and quail on the property. Dues are 450 which includes your spouse and kids that are in school. As well there is a designated camping area where you can set up campers at with also a bunkhouse. Essentially our goal and vision for this club is to create a close tight nit family of like minded hunters who want to stay on with the club season after season. We also want to strive to create a fair and equal family friendly environment where each member would be more than glad to load his family up to bring down to hunt camp. All members will have equal say in what happens with the club and its future. The property is located on the Ga/Al line in Cleburne county. Nearest town is Haralson county Ga. If this is something you would be interested in let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Cleburne county Al club looking for members*

Alabama Buck Hunters has a few open spots for the upcoming season. Club is located in Cleburne county on the Ga/Al line. Nearest town would be Haralson county Ga. In total property is 1100 acres comprised of pines mixed with hardwood bottoms running through with several streams on the property. Theres plenty of deer,Turkey and hogs on property as well as some dove and quail to hunt. Club has a designated camping area with a bunkhouse. Dues are 450.00 which includes your wife and kids in school. Our goal and vision for the club is to create a family oriented environment of like minded hunters who have equal say in the club. If this sounds like something you would be interested  in let me know thanks.


----------



## Blackerby39 (Jun 25, 2014)

Enterested please give me a call at 770- 680-7674 thanks


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sent you a txt sir


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Update club dues dropped to 400 to help out affordability wise


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jun 26, 2014)

*update*

Club dues dropped to 400 to help out affordability wise


----------



## BuckmasterJS (Jun 29, 2014)

How many members? When is the rut?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Total members will be 20. Rut usually hits around Dec-jan time frame


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Club update memberships are filling up guys dont wait until its to late to become an active member of our family that we are building. Let me say it again for those of you who still haven't found that right place, this property has not seen any sort of hunting pressure in the past 7 years it has been untouched for that length of time dont miss out on your chance to harvest quality mature animals and be an active and involved member of our family.


----------



## csmith4495 (Aug 8, 2014)

tell me more about the hunting,  please.   LOTS of deer ?  Gun hunting ok ?
Non-Resident  tags  price  ?  license ?
I'd love to go  somewhere  South  for a few days  to hunt.  I live in  Southern KY   and have hunted in several areas here and have hunted in  KS.
59 yr old woman........


----------



## humblehunter22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pm sent csmith4495


----------



## csmith4495 (Aug 12, 2014)

do you have an  address that I can  pull up  ?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Aug 12, 2014)

*club*

Club map


----------



## gary martin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Openings?*

Do you have any openings left?

gjmartin9@hotmail.com


----------



## BP1994 (Nov 5, 2014)

how far from cedar bluff, Al ?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey BP its sayin about an hour and 13 mins


----------



## rlo1480 (Feb 10, 2015)

*2015 - 2016 hunting season*

Do you have any openings for next season? If so could you pm or txt me the details of your club please. Robbie 706 280 9909


----------



## BartowHunter1971 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any more openings?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have a few openings for the coming season am looking for active and involved type members who are looking for a place to be apart of and call it their hunting home. If this sounds like you I encourage you to send me a message. The worst that can happen is meet a fellow hunter and avid enthusiastic outdoorsman that loves to hunt. Good luck to all in your endeavors and hunt for the right place.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey yall sorry for the delay of response. I am current active duty military deployed and have been out of reach. For those interested the club president's name is Tom Callahan his number is 770-680-7974.


----------



## monty2430 (Apr 5, 2015)

Interested in more information about the club. Like how many members and club rules. Thanks and good hunting.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pm sent monty 2430


----------



## monty2430 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info, humblehunter22. Will follow up with club president.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not a problem monty if unable to get in touch with him just let me know and see if can't help get yall in touch. Take care and God Bless brother.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 6, 2015)

Property in Ga or Alabama?


----------



## humblehunter22 (Apr 6, 2015)

Its in Al Unicoi on the Ga/Al line I had a post up in the other states thread and was suggested by some fellow members to put a post up in this section BC theres always a good few Ga boys that enjoy crossing state lines just as much as hunting in Ga.


----------



## ruvig8r (Apr 6, 2015)

very interested... could you please send me more info on your club? club rules? do you have power and water at your camp? can I leave my camper year round? how many members are you looking for and how many total members?


----------



## ruvig8r (Apr 6, 2015)

could you give me a phone number or email where I could reach you?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 6, 2015)

humblehunter22 said:


> Its in Al Unicoi on the Ga/Al line I had a post up in the other states thread and was suggested by some fellow members to put a post up in this section BC theres always a good few Ga boys that enjoy crossing state lines just as much as hunting in Ga.



If the land is not in GA there only needs to be one thread in the Leases outside of GA. Threads have been merged and in the proper forum.


----------

